# (2) Eheim 2217's?



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Would (2) Eheim 2217 filters be enough for a 125 gallon wide or a 150 gallon long tank? They say they are rated for up to 159 gallons each. I was gonna get (2) Fluval 404's or (2) XP3's, but Drs. Foster and Smith has the 2217's on sale for $115.99 and I figured that Eheim is like one of THE best filters for the money and these are in the same price range as the Fluval and XP3's so why not get two of the Eheim's. If any of you run these filters could you let me know of the ups and downs of them. Thanks!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...03&N=2004+22777


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Eheim is known for good quality and for quiet filters. My 2217 isnt quiet at all but I guess it will last for a couple of years. It is a pretty simple construction and cleaning it can be tricky but in the other way you should not have too clean it often.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm running 2 2217's on my 180....one keeps losing flow, but overall im happy


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

does it include filter medias too?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Piraya33 said:


> Would (2) Eheim 2217 filters be enough for a 125 gallon wide or a 150 gallon long tank? They say they are rated for up to 159 gallons each. I was gonna get (2) Fluval 404's or (2) XP3's, but Drs. Foster and Smith has the 2217's on sale for $115.99 and I figured that Eheim is like one of THE best filters for the money and these are in the same price range as the Fluval and XP3's so why not get two of the Eheim's. If any of you run these filters could you let me know of the ups and downs of them. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...03&N=2004+22777


I have (3) 2217's and haven't had any problems with them, one of them I have had for 12yrs.(changed the impeller once and replaced the tubes once) They should provide enough filtration for either one of the tanks you want to get (125gal wide or 150gal long) and thats a great deal on them $115.99 (including media).


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

my 2260's are very quiet and are working very well on my 180g. i only recently set them up so now only time will see


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

brandtixmn said:


> does it include filter medias too?


Yup, it includes the media.

I think I am gonna get them. For 30 bucks more than the Fluval and XP3's I can get the Eheims. It definately sounds worth it to me. Thanks guys!


----------

